# Pembrey Festival of Motorsport



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Saw this on another forum. Looks good value for money. Its not often we get to see F1 cars South Wales. Although we did manage to avoid security once to watch a certain A. Senna esq taking his Mclaren around the circuit when Pembrey was used for testing.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Book goodwood it is excellent value and experience not to be missed tried a few none can match


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

hour drive from Bridgend but will be worth it.. hopefully


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Book goodwood it is excellent value and experience not to be missed tried a few none can match


Don't think they are trying to compete with Goodwood. Should be a good event, mate is down their with his race car for the weekend.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Just seen this on http://www.thisissouthwales.co.uk/Circuit-revs-Festival-Motorsport/story-16192813-detail/story.html

"The weekend will again be an opportunity for fans to hear the wail of F1 engines, as three cars take to the track. They include an ex-Michael Schumacher Bennetton B192, a Lotus and a Hesketh, the latter a car that shook F1 by being constructed in a small stately home workshop and driven to victory by British F1 world champion James Hunt.

"There's no racing as such, but we'll have demo runs of vehicles from big trucks to motorcycles."

The Double R Racing Formula Three Team will also be there, with one of its Dallara-Mercedes cars that will be driven by current F1 racer Narain Karthikeyan.

There is also a chance that Bruno Senna may drive, making a pilgrimage to the track that his uncle tested on.

With his similar race helmet, it would be an evocative sight to see another Senna lapping Pembrey."


----------



## Black-Hawk (May 25, 2012)

Im in Swansea, it'd be rude not to.


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Hope the weather holds out


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Rumours that Juha Kankkunen & Nicky Grist will be attending with their historic RS MKII, doing the Neath Stages rally so could use Pembrey as a shake down.


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Sounds like it's gonna be a good day out  I'll be going down on the Sunday no doubt


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Arghhhhh 
I'd love to go, but sat I'm too busy with family and sunday im in a wedding all day.

Whoever goes, post piccys 



*edit....i've cleared my saturday up, taking the family woohoo


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Good day at Pembrey, didn't get as many pictures as I would have liked due to problems with the camera.



































































































Videos











Found a few more


----------

